# Philosophical theories



## cih1355 (Feb 13, 2007)

Are there any ethical, metaphysical, or epistemological theories that the Bible does not address? If so, should those theories be affirmed or denied?


----------



## tewilder (Feb 13, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> Are there any ethical, metaphysical, or epistemological theories that the Bible does not address? If so, should those theories be affirmed or denied?



Any metaphysical, epistemological or ethical theory, when completely understood, should have implications that are either compatible or incompatible with what the Bible teaches. These implications might not be obvious, however, and if brought out might still not be shown to be the true implications of the view in a way that will be convincing to all those attracted to the theory.


----------



## Vytautas (Feb 13, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> Are there any ethical, metaphysical, or epistemological theories that the Bible does not address? If so, should those theories be affirmed or denied?



Unless you are a Scripturalist, you would have to say yes, just as there are historical and scientific theories outside of the Bible. Whether they are true or not, I say that you have to do your own thinking.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 13, 2007)

The Bible is not a scientific textbook nor a blue print for moral living, it is a revelation of a worthless fallen people redeemed for the glory of God by His grace.

Any theory that would seek to diminish the sovereignty of God and the wickedness of man can be cast aside accordingly however.


----------

